# Mathews Ovation for finger shooting



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a Mathews Ovation I would like to set up to shoot with my fingers..It is 39 1/2" ATA...Has anyone shot fingers with one or do you see any problems with this bow for fingers? It is set at 29" draw and the let-off is 80%Thanks for the help...Mike


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Never shot one, but the Ovation is very similar in ATA and Brace Height to my Rival Pro. Should make a perfect finger flinger.

I would however; recommend 65% L/O over 80 though, for any finger bow.


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

My dad has been shooting an Ovation with fingers for a few years now and has had no problems with it. It is a fine finger bow. He shoots it at 80% let off. You can move the draw stop to get 65%, but you lose 1/2" draw length and most of the valley. The only downside to the bow is that it is not very fast by most new bow standards.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

As far as let off is cocerned, I would say it depends largely on how much draw weight you're drawing. I currently use 65% letoff, however, I'm drawing 57#. I like 19, 20, or 21 pounds. So, @ 57# w/ 65% letoff, I'm holding 20 pounds roughly. However, shooting 70# w/ 75% letoff, I'd be holding roughly 18 lbs. While I'm drawing more, I'm holding close to the same weight. 

I think in that respect, it depends on draw weight and letoff. I'm tryig to perserve my fingers a little since I'm young and have carpal tunnel.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Theres a fella that shoots about an hour west of Me, only shoots local shoots, and is a hardcore Bowhunter...He shoots Fingers, with an Ovation, and has presented me a butt-whipping on a silver platter a few times using that "Slo-vation" as We like to call it..L.O.L...At 29" of draw, it will shoot plenty fast enough to stick arrows in 3-D foam, and shoot arrows in one side, and out the other side of real critters...One of Mathews Pro shooters used to shoot here locally, and shot the Ovation.....That fella could SHOOT!...Scott Romero is His name...The Ovation is smooth, quiet, and tunes easy...Go for it!.....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I would also reccomend shooting it at 65% let-off, though...Unless You want to drop off a couple fingers, and shoot it with one finger...Jim


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I still shoot an Ovation and it makes a great finger shooting bow. As mentioned it isn't the fastest bow out there, but who needs speed anyways!


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a Ovation and think it is a fine bow. My problem with it is i like a broader valley than i could get with it . So i started shooting bows with an adjustable draw stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Ovation riser and limbs.
Drenalin Cam and Idler
Switchback XT roller guard

Better back wall
Faster than a regular Ovation


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ovation riser and limbs.
> Drenalin Cam and Idler
> Switchback XT roller guard
> 
> ...


.....Nice!...That bow MUST be pretty light, it appears to be LEVITATING a few inches off the ground!...L.O.L...What's holding that bow up??...Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Asphalt Camo bow stand.. :wink:


----------



## Badger Pete (Jun 11, 2007)

I've shot fingers for about 35 years and an Ovation for about the last 4. I usually shoot at hair and the arrow usually finds it's way through the hair into the ground. Good luck.


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

I've got my Ovation set up for fingers now..A little more tweeking and I might try it on turkeys in May..Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement...Mike


----------



## flinging finger (Feb 18, 2006)

I've shot the "OVIE" for a couple of years, just turned it into my full time hunting bow because I went back to my c3 for 3-D (also breaking a c4 in) just because of the speed thing. I truely did like shooting the "O"girl though I whould suggest 65% though.


----------

